# old JD 300 questions



## sdodder (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, 1st post here, although I've been a "lurker" for a while now. Anyway, I have an old John Deere 300 garden tractor that has given me good service and been extremely dependable. The last few years it's been burning a lot of oil, and I decided to rebuild the Kohler 16 hp engine this winter. My first question is whether anyone has any good tips on this job. I've done lots of small engine work before, but I'm looking for any specific tips on this particular engine. Second question is:
how do I disengage the hydrostatic transmission so I can roll the machine? I've seen some mention of a lever under the fender, but I don't seem to have the same set-up. Any advice is greatly appreciated- Thanks, Steve


----------



## sdodder (Dec 6, 2011)

*Jd 300*

Just figured out how to release the hydro- there's a knob under the seat, and you have to screw the knob clockwise to release. Still open to engine rebuild tips-
Steve


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Steve,
Just saw your post, know it's been awhile. Do yourself a favor and get logged into www.weekendfreedommachines.com, where they cover the older machines quite well.


----------

